# Chicken fried rice on a bulk



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've just realised chicken fried rice would be perfect for me to shovel down while on a bulk but it's high in fats. Does anyone know a way of lowering the fat? Looking for alternatives, chicken, rice and pasta sauce is driving me mad now


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I would do a little research with regards to bad fats and good fats mate, fried chicken is normally full of Saturated Fats and transfats, which are going to send cholesterol levels rocketing and do almost nothing beneficial whereas unsaturated fats like Monosaturates and Polysaturates are a good source of the potent antioxidant vitamin E. Eating fried food clogs the blood vessels coursing long term damage, best avoided


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Well if you make it yourself you can make it healthier.

Prepare some brown/basmati rice.

Grill and shread chicken in some spices.

Combine chikcen rice and egg/veg in a frying pan with a little oil.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Agree or use olive oil, either Extra virgin and virgin, but I believe Pure and Extra light should still be avoided

Extra virgin - considered the best, least processed, comprising the oil from the first pressing of the olives.

Virgin - from the second pressing.

Pure - undergoes some processing, such as filtering and refining.

Extra light - undergoes considerable processing and only retains a very mild olive flavour.

When buying olive oil you will want to obtain a high quality EXTRA VIRGIN oil. The oil that comes from the first "pressing" of the olive, is extracted without using heat (a cold press) or chemicals, and has no "off" flavors is awarded "extra virgin" status. The less the olive oil is handled, the closer to its natural state, the better the oil. If the olive oil meets all the criteria, it can be designated as "extra virgin".

What is pure and light olive oil? "Pure" olive oil is made by adding a little extra virgin olive oil to refined olive oil. It is a lesser grade oil that is also labeled as just "olive oil" in the U.S.

"Light" olive oil is a marketing concept and not a classification of olive oil grades. It is completely unregulated by any certification organizations and therefore has no real precedent to what its content should be. Sometimes, the olive oil is cut with other vegetable oils.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

from the ******? or home made?

If your making it yourself, just watch what you use and its a go. dont need that much oil really.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

dont cook with olive oil it burns and dont use seed oils in your diet at all (vegtable and sunflower )

use groundnut(peanut oil) is cheap and taste good with chinese food


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> I would do a little research with regards to bad fats and good fats mate, fried chicken is normally full of Saturated Fats and transfats, which are going to send cholesterol levels rocketing and do almost nothing beneficial whereas unsaturated fats like Monosaturates and Polysaturates are a good source of the potent antioxidant vitamin E. Eating fried food clogs the blood vessels coursing long term damage, best avoided


Nothing wrong with saturated fats bud. This good fat / bad fat argument is a load of sh!te. May wanna up the reading stakes yourself.



Andrew Jacks said:


> Agree or use olive oil, either Extra virgin and virgin, but I believe Pure and Extra light should still be avoided
> 
> Extra virgin - considered the best, least processed, comprising the oil from the first pressing of the olives.
> 
> ...


Heating EVOO will denature the oil. Better off using solid form full fat butter. Just not too much if high fat isnt part of your macro. Less likely to oxidise and better for you.

EVOO is better served cold and unheated over the top of pre-cooked food and salads.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Plan to make home made... currently using microwave packets of egg fried rice at work and putting 200g of chicken in there (ok not healthy I know but I'll be homebrewing some soon enough)


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

cheef said:


> dont cook with olive oil it burns and dont use seed oils in your diet at all (vegtable and sunflower )
> 
> use groundnut(peanut oil) is cheap and taste good with chinese food


Nothing wrong with cooking with Olive oil, Stay away from Extra virgin though and watch the heat, your right on that front, it is more temp sensitive than other oils.

Im trying to get ahold of some coconut oil. Much more stable.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I make my own quite a lot. Pan fry chicken with some chili flakes, chopped garlic and maybe some mushrooms, boil rice and a few peas. Add a beaten egg to a hot pan with some oil, stir quickly for a few seconds and then chuck in the rice and chicken and a splash of soy sauce and some salt. Quick and easy dinner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I make my own quite a lot. Pan fry chicken with some chili flakes, chopped garlic and maybe some mushrooms, boil rice and a few peas. Add a beaten egg to a hot pan with some oil, stir quickly for a few seconds and then chuck in the rice and chicken and a splash of soy sauce and some salt. Quick and easy dinner.


Add a spoon of AN peanut butter and some Chinese 5 spice. Instant chicken satay! lush!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> Add a spoon of AN peanut butter and some Chinese 5 spice. Instant chicken satay! lush!


Sounds good, I'll give that a go... certainly more appetising than the bowl of rice, veg soup and tuna I've got in front of me atm lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I make my own quite a lot. Pan fry chicken with some chili flakes, chopped garlic and maybe some mushrooms, boil rice and a few peas. Add a beaten egg to a hot pan with some oil, stir quickly for a few seconds and then chuck in the rice and chicken and a splash of soy sauce and some salt. Quick and easy dinner.


That sounds pretty damn good!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> That sounds pretty damn good!


Best thing about it is it's a one pan dinner, so very little washing up :thumb: (presuming you've got cooked rice in the fridge).


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I make my own quite a lot. Pan fry chicken with some chili flakes, chopped garlic and maybe some mushrooms, boil rice and a few peas. Add a beaten egg to a hot pan with some oil, stir quickly for a few seconds and then chuck in the rice and chicken and a splash of soy sauce and some salt. Quick and easy dinner.


That's what I needed! Reps


----------

